# Krunk_Kracker is a DADDY!!!!!



## Crash

As of 5:54 on the 11th, Krunk is a daddy! 7lbs, 13oz and 20 1/2" long. 10 fingers and ten toes. She has a touch of Jaundice

Welcome to the world Ava Marie. I understand her initials are A.M.D.









Congratulations Krunk &
Mommy


----------



## born2killU

Congrats Man


----------



## Akhen

congrats!


----------



## Wankerfx

Congratulations!


----------



## mycomputersucks

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

grats!!!


----------



## Ryan

Wow, that is awesome. Congrats! That means less WoW...


----------



## The Duke

Congratz to you and your better half







\\

*AM*an*D*a, hmmmm


----------



## Namrac

Congrats, Krunk!


----------



## Ictinike

Woot! Grats to you and the misses!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Congrats on the little Krunker! Teach her the value of an AMD


----------



## Witchfire

Congrats Krunk! You gotta love daddyhood!


----------



## bigvaL

How about... Shaniqua?

Good luck with everything and congrats krunckle krackle!


----------



## Ropey

Congrats Krunk,

Watch out, they grow up so quickly


----------



## TrAncE XD

ropey where do you get all o fthose lol?


----------



## Chosen

Google, that baby one is ancient! Gratz krunk!


----------



## Chozart

Congrats!


----------



## lightsource

happy birthday little AMD baby.

and congrats krunk... here you go!!!


----------



## muffin

7lbs 13oz eh? Sounds like a good sized watermelon









Congratulations Yankee


----------



## jNSKkK

Great news! Congratulations


----------



## OpTioN

Congrats


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

You go KrunK Daddy!!!!


----------



## GeekMan

now thered Baby KrunK!


----------



## ThaWaxShop

Congrats Krunk


----------



## not2bad

Congrats!


----------



## Mikey122687

This is too obvious. That you spent more time making out than OVERCLOCKING. How disgrateful!!!!


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Grats







Were gonna be gettin owned by Baby Crunk in CS:S now - Great


----------



## CyberDruid

Yay! That is a moment you will never forget! Congrats to you both!


----------



## wudaddy

Congrats Krunk. Wish your family the best.


----------



## legoman786

Congrats!!


----------



## apavlov13

Congrats man...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Woah dudes, very sorry, didn't even realize this thread was started. Thanks everyone! She most obviously the prettiest little girl in the world, as I'm sure everyone will agree. I told crash her name a few months ago, just shows how much he listens to me lol, we dubbed her "Ava Marie".

Been very busy, momma is still recovering so it's been up to me to keep the babygirl happy....which is....not...the...easiest...thing to do, lol.

Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere, just will have to learn to divide my time better









P.S: I'll have a few pics as soon as I sort through all the......"non-G" rated ones


----------



## TheLegend

Congrats Krunk!


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*

Woah dudes, very sorry, didn't even realize this thread was started. Thanks everyone! She most obviously the prettiest little girl in the world, as I'm sure everyone will agree. I told crash her name a few months ago, just shows how much he listens to me lol, we dubbed her "Ava Marie".

Been very busy, momma is still recovering so it's been up to me to keep the babygirl happy....which is....not...the...easiest...thing to do, lol.

Don't worry, I'm not going anywhere, just will have to learn to divide my time better









P.S: I'll have a few pics as soon as I sort through all the......"non-G" rated ones










*A*va *M*arie....(whats your surname, does it begin with a *D*)


----------



## jmc7983

congrats too you and the misses there krunk, i am happy for you, i only have a week or so too go myself







soon i will know the joy that you are feeling (and misery) lol. once again though congrats. keep us updated.


----------



## ItsLasher

COngrats!!!

Glad to here DADDY'S GIRL is happy and healthy.!!


----------



## born2killU

!!! Yay For Babies !!!


----------



## Chipp

Congratulation Krunk! Have fun with the new little one!


----------



## jrabb1920

Congrats buddy.


----------



## Inquisitor

Congrats Krunk!
Good luck with Krunkett.


----------



## lonnie5000

Thats Awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## Renegade5399

Dude, ****, I leave for like 2 days and this happens. Wow, I gotta stop doing that. CONGRATS MAN!!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
*A*va *M*arie....(whats your surname, does it begin with a *D*)









Thats what i thought at the start. Intel Fanboys would say: *A*va *M*arie (is) *D*oomed

*EDIT*

Gosh, forgot to congratulate you







Congratulations Krunk!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Here ya go dudes.....

I know what some of you may think.....but this is the prettiest little girl in the world


----------



## Ropey

Great picture Krunk. Congrats again. She's a real sweetie.









R


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ropey*
Great picture Krunk. Congrats again. She's a real sweetie.









R

Ehh...maybe I should make it a bit smaller, lol.

Thanks alot man


----------



## Chozart

awww... cute!


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*

Here ya go dudes.....

I know what some of you may think.....but this is the prettiest little girl in the world












Wow that baby looks adorable- nice and healthy. WTG m8!! So...when are you planning to teach her to overclock? lol


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*

Wow that baby looks adorable- nice and healthy. WTG m8!! So...when are you planning to teach her to overclock? lol


LOL!

Let's get her sleeping through the night first









And yes, like I said, she's the prettiest little girl in the world


----------



## JacKz5o

Congrats Krunk!!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

And an even better picture. Thanks for the congrats crash!

http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?i...4w80300bm7.jpg


----------

